# HP Printer



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

I installed an HP D4160 printer today but cannot get it to communicate on the USB bus. I downloaded and installed the latest drivers from HP, installed a new USB cable, checked the bios to make sure USB was enabled, updated my Mobo drivers and the printer is detected, but will not connect. The printer has power and the USB cable lights up on both ends. All other USB devices work on all the ports. The HP software tells me there is no HP printer installed. Tomorrow I am returning it to Best Buy, a place I detest, but when you get gift cards, you go with the flow. Did I miss something when installing? This is the first time I have dealt with a USB printer and that is the only way to connect it.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

> . Did I miss something when installing?


 Yes you just may have. Look real close at the installation directions and pay close attention on how to do the Connection while using the USB cord. 
You have to do it just like the directions say or the computer won't recognize the printer. Just like you have said is the problem, it is connected in a different order when using USB~~
There is 2 sets of directions on how to install. One way is Only for USB Connection. You can only plug in the USB cable in, When the installation CD Tells you too, in other words you can't plug the USB in the first thing, and then run the installation Disc, Nor can you run the installation Disc then when all done plug the USB in. Has to be done at a specific time while running the installation CD. 
And after having several different H-P printers and scanners over time, I have learned to follow the USB Directions


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

There has been so many people having problems with hp printers on here lately. Are they just making their printer with cheap parts? :shrug:


----------



## chuckhole (Mar 2, 2006)

Teresa S. said:


> There has been so many people having problems with hp printers on here lately. Are they just making their printer with cheap parts? :shrug:


Not any cheaper than the rest of them. As Arabian Knight mentioned, their installation process is horrible.

Here are a few other helpful hints for HP printers:

- Reiterate what AK said, do not plug in the USB cable until instructed to do so.

- If you have a previous installation for an All-In-One printer, remove it. Most All-In-One printers will not allow the installation of a second All-in-one and even a few printers that are not All-in-ones.

- If you violated rule #1, go to the list of installed hardware devices (Device Manager) and look for the category called Other (marked with yellow question mark). If you have something listed there, remove it. Drivers will not properly install while the Operating System is attempting to "take ownership" of the hardware.

- Don't plug in the USB until the installation says to do it (I repeat myself).

Good luck and remember that buying a new printer is just another way to get a new set of ink cartridges. Sad but true.


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

Thank you all for your help, it is greatly appreciated that when help is needed, one only had to ask. After getting another printer from BB, the software did not work at all ( something is on the cd, adhesive, I think, because it will not wash off. I had the latest drivers from Hp, which I used, but still no soap. Then I remembered I had disabled some services in msconfig to get better frames rates on MSTS. I enabled all the services and the printer installed ok. Now to go back and check what services I can disable.


----------

